# Funny AC stuff



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone recently find pictures/articles/anything funny about Animal Crossing? SHARE!



Spoiler














Spoiler








Everyone HATES Resetti, no matter what game it is.


----------



## Jake (Jul 11, 2011)

Yeah, no offence, they're not really that funny.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Yeah, no offence, they're not really that funny.


 
Aren't you just a charmer... -.-
I guess if you would have read the post, it's for people to share funny stuff. I was just trying to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

I did read the first post, and you are the only member who has posted and I said they're not really funny. I also put no offence so I don't know what your problem is, so since I wasn't flaming you must either be trolling, or you have a problem with me.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2011)

Okayyyy, someone looks into things a little tooooo much. 
And everrryyone knows "no offense" is just a way to say "Hey, I'm about to be rude, but I said "no offense" so if you get mad, I'll be mad. Cause you know.... No offense."
And how does anything I said classify as trolling? I have no idea who you are, how can I have a problem with you?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2011)

This may not be funny or anything, but I was in someone's town ages ago when I actively played Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City and I just happened to find Jingle literally on the roof of a house.


Spoiler: Weird Jingle Picture



Jingle on a rooftop


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> This may not be funny or anything, but I was in someone's town ages ago when I actively played Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City and I just happened to find Jingle literally on the roof of a house.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weird Jingle Picture
> ...


 
Why wouldn't you just post the image in the spoiler rather than linking it?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Why wouldn't you just post the image in the spoiler rather than linking it?


It would have stretched the page.


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> It would have stretched the page.


 
then you would just close the spoiler >>


----------



## MasterC (Jul 12, 2011)

JasonBurrows said:


> This may not be funny or anything, but I was in someone's town ages ago when I actively played Animal Crossing Let's Go to the City and I just happened to find Jingle literally on the roof of a house.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weird Jingle Picture
> ...


 
Heh heh,just like how Santa goes through the chimney.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 12, 2011)

Spoiler: I don't know if others will think this is funny(WARNING:BIG PICTURE)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 12, 2011)

MasterC said:


> Spoiler: I don't know if others will think this is funny(WARNING:BIG PICTURE)


 
I wanted to put that one, but the picture is so big. I find it funny


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 12, 2011)

Here are a couple videos:
What if Mario Games Sounded Like Animal Crossing?
What if Zelda Games Sounded Like Animal Crossing?


----------



## MasterC (Jul 12, 2011)

jvgsjeff said:


> Here are a couple videos:
> What if Mario Games Sounded Like Animal Crossing?
> What if Zelda Games Sounded Like Animal Crossing?


 
I remember those,you have tons of funny vids.I even made a blog post about one of the ones I laughed for ages at.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 13, 2011)

Spoiler











Lol, he got so excited to meet me. I LOVE Pierce <3
Marry me, Pierce!!!!! xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2011)

http://youtu.be/7UCvx5XiBoI

I didn't just LOL... I LMAO'd.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

Not funny either. Namely because I've spent that last 5 days trying to catch Scorpions, and youtubing them.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2011)

You AGAIN?? Do you enjoy ruining fun?


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm just expressing my opinion. I'm honestly not doing anything wrong.

This is funny


Spoiler


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2011)

How's that funny? You're just trolling.


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

And that proves my point.


different people have different senses of humor.

And no it isn't trolling (even though it seems like) I literally lol when I see it, never gets old


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 16, 2011)

If that "proves your point" that you never mentioned, then why aren't you nicer about what other people find funny?
Wait... Nevermind. I don't care to do this anymore :l


----------



## MasterC (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I have a another funny AC photo from Jami's Easter Egg Hunt in April.I'll post it once I find it.


----------



## MasterC (Jul 16, 2011)

I found a whole bunch of funny AC photos.



Spoiler: Spoiler













































IMO,the first one is the funniest


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> I'm just expressing my opinion. I'm honestly not doing anything wrong.
> 
> This is funny
> 
> ...


 
Not really...>->


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

MasterC said:


> I found a whole bunch of funny AC photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Funny ones, and I see a lot of old members there.


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

jvgsjeff said:


> Here are a couple videos:
> What if Mario Games Sounded Like Animal Crossing?
> What if Zelda Games Sounded Like Animal Crossing?


 
OMG, I've seen a lot of your YouTube videos! Hi there. :]


----------

